# My soon to be puppy and his dad



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

In the first picture the puppy on the right is going to be mine (gunner) will be his name. His dad is such a confident and smart dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Aww, congrats! Dad is a beautiful dog...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! When do you get to pick Gunner up?


----------



## Scrappy_and_I (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats! and the dad looks so cool.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

I get to pick up gunner the 28th of this month! It's going to be a drive, good thing I'll be having my friends join with me on this trip.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww! such cute puppies. Congratulations! Dad looks pretty proud too.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations in advance, they are both precious little pups. Their dad is good looking.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you all, I'm just counting the days until I get to pick up gunner!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

The puppies getting bigger!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute! Looks like they're in a garden. These pups are in Yakima?


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

@nigel yeah in Yakima hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

The puppies at about 6 weeks old. Almost the time to pick him up this weekend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

ddrGSD88 said:


> View attachment 115818
> 
> 
> The puppies at about 6 weeks old. Almost the time to pick him up this weekend!
> ...


Just one question - how can you possibly wait to snuggle those cute little guys?


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> Just one question - how can you possibly wait to snuggle those cute little guys?


I can't that's the hard part haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats, very cute pup, have fun lol


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrcjames31 said:


> Congrats, very cute pup, have fun lol


 
Thank you, I can't wait till I pick him up this weekend. Going on that nice roadtrip from Lynnwood to Yakima...about a 3 hour drive. Not too bad.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is the big day, can't wait to go pick up my puppy!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats in advance!! I just got an 8 week old girl today, like 15 minutes ago, and it feels awesome!! Maybe we can raise them together and help each other out!!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Congrats in advance!! I just got an 8 week old girl today, like 15 minutes ago, and it feels awesome!! Maybe we can raise them together and help each other out!!


That would be awesome. I am looking forward to your update pictures of the puppy as she progresses. I will also be putting up alot of photos of my pup as well!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

How did the trip go?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay we are waiting for an update. How is the pup? Did the trip go okay? Where are the first pictures of you meeting pup?


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Without further a do...everybody here is Gunner! A few pictures of us driving from Yakima to kent. Next few pics of us at my house and he is just a very calm puppy!
The trip was fun, he did not throw up at all, he pretty much napped the whole way haha. He is a little explorer, but he finds being on a leash weird haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute pup! Glad the trip went well.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Cute pup! Glad the trip went well.


Thanks, I need some advice. He only eats a little bit, and drinks a little bit. Is it just a phase since he is away from his first home, and away from mom?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

He is a baby and will only eat a little at a time a few times per day until he grows more. Then he will eat more and eventually eat you out of house and home ! He is a beautiful baby. He may take a little time to get used to being away from the litter as well. Give him some cuddles from me too!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> He is a baby and will only eat a little at a time a few times per day until he grows more. Then he will eat more and eventually eat you out of house and home ! He is a beautiful baby. He may take a little time to get used to being away from the litter as well. Give him some cuddles from me too!


Ok thank you for the advice, I just though he wasn't eating like he should be eating, but he eats here and there. Lots of fresh water he drinks haha. I will give him lots of cuddles haha. Knowing my mom she is probably doing that while I'm at work right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

I forgot to put this picture up.







Gunner trying to cheer up my friends dobe Anubis.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the picture with the dobie. The pup isn't as big as Anubis' head! LOL!
Look out - it is making me have the I want a puppy thought in my head.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> I love the picture with the dobie. The pup isn't as big as Anubis' head! LOL!
> Look out - it is making me have the I want a puppy thought in my head.


Pyratemom you live out in the florida keys...I was there at Islamorada with my cousin in beginning thru mid august, that place was nice! I am also thinking of moving to florida too in Tarpon Springs with my cousin.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

ddrGSD88 said:


> Pyratemom you live out in the florida keys...I was there at Islamorada with my cousin in beginning thru mid august, that place was nice! I am also thinking of moving to florida too in Tarpon Springs with my cousin.


Yes, we are kind of far out of the way here. I'm south of Islamorada another 40 miles or so. I enjoy it being warm all year round but sometimes it gets too warm for too long - then it's ocean time.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> Yes, we are kind of far out of the way here. I'm south of Islamorada another 40 miles or so. I enjoy it being warm all year round but sometimes it gets too warm for too long - then it's ocean time.


Haha nice, yeah I hear its still real warm there...its been in the high 40s here in washington state. My dog is finally eating a good amount now, I will post more pictures of my puppy next week. He is also getting along well with my other dog as well, she usually doesnt like other dogs haha.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

ddrGSD88 said:


> Haha nice, yeah I hear its still real warm there...its been in the high 40s here in washington state. My dog is finally eating a good amount now, I will post more pictures of my puppy next week. He is also getting along well with my other dog as well, she usually doesnt like other dogs haha.


Yes it has still been in the low 90's but the humidity is the worst part. It seems so much hotter when its humid. But it did get down to 79 the other night when it rained! Looking forward to more pictures. Take a lot because they grow really fast and you won't get a chance to take them when the pup is this small again. I always say you can never have too many pictures of them growing up, learning things, winning awards, etc. Take as many as you can.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> Yes it has still been in the low 90's but the humidity is the worst part. It seems so much hotter when its humid. But it did get down to 79 the other night when it rained! Looking forward to more pictures. Take a lot because they grow really fast and you won't get a chance to take them when the pup is this small again. I always say you can never have too many pictures of them growing up, learning things, winning awards, etc. Take as many as you can.


I agree with you on the pictures, I have been taking alot of pictures and some videos as well. My friend also has been taking alot of pictures as well when we hang out on the weekends. You will see when I post the pictures I plan on posting alot hehe.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gunner likes to follow my Amercan Eskimo (yuki) when they are together. Yuki usually doesn't like other dogs, but tolerates Gunner 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gunner getting bigger! And he loves to pick fights with leaves haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gunner loves to walk with leash in mouth haha.








Gunner sitting for a treat.








These pictures are all of Gunner at 9 months.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vinz (Aug 29, 2013)

hi there, just for your info gunner looks like he has pot belly....when was the last you dewormed him?


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

vinz said:


> hi there, just for your info gunner looks like he has pot belly....when was the last you dewormed him?


 
I just gave him some deworming medicine about a week ago


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

ddrGSD88 said:


> Gunner loves to walk with leash in mouth haha.
> View attachment 126057
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

shugarhey said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, he doesn't really tug on the leash, he just loves to hold it in his mouth...but he likes to play tug of war with my pant legs haha good thing they are dickies and very durable. I also play tug of war with him using rope. I am also thankful that he accepts treats very gently because my friends little cousins where feeding him some dog food with their hands and he didn't bite them hard at all. They grow up too fast!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

His paws are getting pretty big for him being 10 1/2 weeks old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

